# Hands tatto is it ok ?



## BakedOnion (12 mo ago)

Hello, My name is Marian, i was wondering if u guys could help me on this one. My biggest dream since i was a kid was to work in a restaurant, so now , i m really concerned about my next decision. I really want to have a tattoo on the back of my hand , but i heard that if u have visible tattoos on your hand is a red flag in the kitchens, so now i m asking you, is everything ok to have a tattoo in that spot ? Some chefs told me is fine, and some told me to not consider it. I already have two tattoos on my arms near the hand, but when i used to work as a cook it seemed like everything was fine. I'm really curious about your answers and considerations, btw i'm 20 years old .
Sorry for my bad english, i did my best


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It will vary I'm sure. My friend works in hospitals, which tilt towards elderly care. Those patients are unnerved to a degree generally by visible tattoos. So it will depend somewhat on the target audience as well.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

I have mixed feeling about it. On one hand, have always been trained to never take away from the guest experience, that you should never stand out, that this work is not about expressing yourself in anyway, except through food. But I am the kind of guy who thinks servers should not carry on a conversation with the people they serve. But I'm getting old, so I'd say, go on and do your thing.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Some places will not hire you if you have visible tattoos. I don't know of any place that won't hire if you don't have tattoos. In my place it doesn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

NO!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

They have henna tattoos and places that do them (they look great & last a few days to a week).
Might want to do a "trial" thing?
Most tattoos after the age of 50 turn into unrecognizable blobs, BTW.
Have an old arm tattoo .. bought a liquid cooled NdYag laser to remove it by myself .. whenever I get the cojones.


----------



## BakedOnion (12 mo ago)

Transglutaminase said:


> They have henna tattoos and places that do them (they look great & last a few days to a week).
> Might want to do a "trial" thing?
> Most tattoos after the age of 50 turn into unrecognizable blobs, BTW.
> Have an old arm tattoo .. bought a liquid cooled NdYag laser to remove it by myself .. whenever I get the cojones.


I dont mind having tattoos, i dont think i will make it to the age of 50


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Transglutaminase said:


> "Most tattoos after the age of 50 turn into unrecognizable blobs, BTW."


Excuse me? A lot of that depends on how the skin was taken care of. I got my first tat at 24 and it's still beautiful at 67. Not faded or a blob.
Tattoos are more commonplace now. I remember when guys with earrings went through the same things. Tattoos are part of our culture now and are becoming more acceptable.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Just be willing to accept the consequences of your decision. People will judge, fairly or unfairly and may deny you employment because of the tattoo. That's the way life works. 
I also think it depends on what kind of tattoo you get. People will be more accepting of a baked onion tattoo on the back of your hand than they would be if you had a tattoo of a gun or a skull or the word Hate or something else of a more negative type. 
Personally I'd wait to see if you can handle the work before worrying about your tattoos but as I said, not everyone will feel that way.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My personal reasoning for tattoos is this:

Whatever is underneath your regular work clothes is none of my business, and besides it can’t be seen.

Whatever is visible is there to attract attention. Logically, if it can’t been seen it won’t attract attention.

Try to keep the ink away from your face, neck, and hands. You have a whole life ahead of you, and you have a choice to avoid handicaps,


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

BakedOnion said:


> I dont mind having tattoos, i dont think i will make it to the age of 50


Ah, .. I always thought life was downhill after 20..
Still slogging along..for cooking, traveling & other pleasures :emoji_high_heel:. :emoji_hushed:
If nothing else..mostly to annoy others! :emoji_poop:
Life is good..sometimes frustrating..
Have fun while you're young! :emoji_slight_smile:

PS: tolerance decreases with age


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

BakedOnion said:


> Hello, My name is Marian, i was wondering if u guys could help me on this one. My biggest dream since i was a kid was to work in a restaurant, so now , i m really concerned about my next decision. I really want to have a tattoo on the back of my hand , but i heard that if u have visible tattoos on your hand is a red flag in the kitchens, so now i m asking you, is everything ok to have a tattoo in that spot ? Some chefs told me is fine, and some told me to not consider it. I already have two tattoos on my arms near the hand, but when i used to work as a cook it seemed like everything was fine. I'm really curious about your answers and considerations, btw i'm 20 years old .
> Sorry for my bad english, i did my best


Some of these answers with all due respect are comical. If you're working in a regular restaurant or better yet a chef driven high end restaurant most people will have tattoos. Most chefs have tattoos. Only in an institutional setting or something related (very corporate) could possibly have an issue. That's not the type of place you want to be working anyway. Proper progressive kitchens do not care about tattoos in any way shape or form. Unless if you have a nazi symbol or something equivalent.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

youngchefkarl said:


> Some of these answers with all due respect are comical. If you're working in a regular restaurant or better yet a chef driven high end restaurant most people will have tattoos. Most chefs have tattoos. Only in an institutional setting or something related (very corporate) could possibly have an issue. That's not the type of place you want to be working anyway. Proper progressive kitchens do not care about tattoos in any way shape or form. Unless if you have a nazi symbol or something equivalent.


Bull-chit.
What's a " regular restaurant", and what's a " chef driven high end restaurant"? Then again, what's a " chef"? And who did an audited poll on " chef's " to determine "most" of them have tats?

Reality 2022? I'm Currently working in a commissary kitchen, ten mini kitchens that are changed over twice a day, there's a lot of people there to observe. Every one of those people have been in the industry for at least 5 years, with 12of them of at least 20 years. The one thing they have in common is that covid shut down their former workplaces. Some do catering, some do food mnfctring, all of them work their azz off. 
So what's a "chef"? Well, reality determines that a cook is judged by what they put on a plate, and a chef is judged by how well they manage their resources. Reality also determines that a chef who can't manage their resources gets fired or bankrupt very quickly. And all of the above mentioned people are chefs, they are running their own businesses, and they are successful.

So, no " most" of them don't have visible ink. Three, under the age of 30 do. There is a certain logic to tats, they're there to attract attention, it's the only real purpose they have: you don't see them, they don't attract attention, you do see them, they attract attention.

Mind you, this is only a small example in a major Canadian city, it doesn't include "regular" restaurants, institutions, and corporate restaurants and hotels. I don't see your logic in avoiding these kitchens, the quality of food put out iis entirely dependent on the cooks and chefs and there is a lot to learned and earned from working in such kitchens.

I look forward to your reply


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

youngchefkarl said:


> Proper progressive kitchens do not care about tattoos in any way shape or form. Unless if you have a nazi symbol or something equivalent.


This form of argument is an appeal to purity or the excluded middle or the No True Scotsman. It's just a fancy way of saying anyone who doesn't agree with me is wrong.

Yes a kitchen that is tolerant or accepting of tattoos will be tolerant of tattoos, that's all you're really saying. But there are quality respectful places that don't like tattoos as well for other reasons.

Like many choices in life, the consequences of those choices may limit you from other options. If your goal is to keep the most options open then don't get a tattoo. If your goal is to express yourself with a tattoo over other things then get a tattoo. But recognize that a tattoo can be limiting in some circumstances


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Personally I don't have a problem with tattoos anywhere, and in a kitchen it would be pretty rare that a guest would ever see them. Obviously it depends on the kitchen; in a display kitchen maybe but it's not usually a big deal. Still, my dad gave me advice when I was young that still seems to make sense- "Don't get a tattoo anywhere the judge can see it."


----------



## Daxocyt (11 mo ago)

Tatoos have nothing to do with your culinary skills, and even if prospective employers state that they won't hire you because of the tattoos, you mustn't connect to this people.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Bull-chit.
> What's a " regular restaurant", and what's a " chef driven high end restaurant"? Then again, what's a " chef"? And who did an audited poll on " chef's " to determine "most" of them have tats?
> 
> Reality 2022? I'm Currently working in a commissary kitchen, ten mini kitchens that are changed over twice a day, there's a lot of people there to observe. Every one of those people have been in the industry for at least 5 years, with 12of them of at least 20 years. The one thing they have in common is that covid shut down their former workplaces. Some do catering, some do food mnfctring, all of them work their azz off.
> ...


Your reply really has nothing to do with the fact that nobody in a proper kitchen cares about tattoos. That's a fact. If they do they are narrow minded and ignorant. It's 2022. If a kitchen doesn't hire you because of them, you dodged a bullet. A lot of people have them, that's a fact, personally I do not. End of the discussion. My answer is not "bs", your answer is a bunch of rambling that doesn't address the reality. How do you not know what a chef driven restaurant is?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

youngchefkarl said:


> Your reply really has nothing to do with the fact that nobody in a proper kitchen cares about tattoos. That's a fact. If they do they are narrow minded and ignorant. It's 2022. If a kitchen doesn't hire you because of them, you dodged a bullet. A lot of people have them, that's a fact, personally I do not. End of the discussion. My answer is not "bs", your answer is a bunch of rambling that doesn't address the reality. How do you not know what a chef driven restaurant is?


Your reply above is just a re-statement of your initial claim. You didn't clarify any terms as was asked or explain anything. As I noted the first time this is a failed form of argumentation, a fallacy.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

phatch said:


> Your reply above is just a re-statement of your initial claim. You didn't clarify any terms as was asked or explain anything. As I noted the first time this is a failed form of argumentation, a fallacy.





phatch said:


> Your reply above is just a re-statement of your initial claim. You didn't clarify any terms as was asked or explain anything. As I noted the first time this is a failed form of argumentation, a fallacy.


What needs explained or clarified? What I said is common knowledge in the industry. I don't understand what is so difficult to get


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What constitutes a proper kitchen? Why that over something else? 

If the chef is in charge, are not all such kitchens chef led without regard to the tatoo status?

These terms are not universal. They include assumptions that we don't all make or agree with. That's what's hard to get.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

phatch said:


> What constitutes a proper kitchen? Why that over something else?
> 
> If the chef is in charge, are not all such kitchens chef led without regard to the tatoo status?
> 
> These terms are not universal. They include assumptions that we don't all make or agree with. That's what's hard to get.


If you're a moderator on this site you're absolutely smart enough to know what a proper kitchen is.

Im not sure why I'm being chastised over something that's common knowledge, but I'll state it again for the last time. Anyone can pm me to discuss further.

TATTOOS ARE OKAY AND ACCEPTED IN THE MODERN ERA. I've worked for James beard winners and semifinalists, I'm not an idiot. I worked for the four seasons, very corporate, they don't care about tattoos, nor do they drug test you.
My point is this: if someone seriously cares that you have tattoos, they are an idiot and you shouldn't be working for them. That's not the type of kitchen you want to be in. That type of narrow mindedness is not the norm today. I'm not trying to be a jerk but this is basic stuff, for me at least.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can see both sides actually. I'm trying to get you to make a better argument, to explain yourself. 

I can understand that you would prefer working in a kitchen that is open to tattoos. But can you explain how that is more than just a preference? 

Or can you accept that it is only a preference? 

Can you see both sides? I don't see it as right or wrong. I can see it as a business decision that reflects the attitudes of the clientele served so the business can function. 

My examples of hospitals and elderly care are environments where the client base can be uncomfortable with these things. And they operate professional kitchens and are certainly proper. I can imagine any number of catering events as well.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I wish this article had a publication date. It woudl be interesting to see how it changes over time and with the age of the respondents. I do expect the attitudes will evolve to being more accepting.

https://www.salary.com/articles/tattoos-hurt-chances-getting-job/


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

phatch said:


> I can see both sides actually. I'm trying to get you to make a better argument, to explain yourself.
> 
> I can understand that you would prefer working in a kitchen that is open to tattoos. But can you explain how that is more than just a preference?
> 
> ...


Even if you're correct at all about hospitals and catering events not accepting them (which is still silly of them), the op is 20 years old and trying to be a chef. So they wouldn't be working in an institutional setting with these weird restrictions. They need to work in good kitchens. It would be extremely rare for any decent restaurant to say hey you have a hand tattoo you can't work here. That's why I'm saying to the op that it doesn't matter, that's the reality, and I'm not sure why I'm being challenged. I don't have to argue the point further than that, it's not necessary. A lot of the countries best chefs are tatted from head to toe. What counts is your attitude, showing up to work, and giving your best effort everyday.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Since hand tattoos limit your potential...
What's more valuable to you? 
A career or a hand tattoo? 

Where you cannot work without gloves while the thing heals...and then there's the risk of Hepatitis from getting one. 

Afterwards there's no issue...except for the bias of some people. And there's no removing that bias. Even if they don't say anything...it's always easy to come up with an alternate excuse. 

Tattoos are relatively inexpensive going on and really expensive coming off.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

youngchefkarl said:


> ...the op is 20 years old and trying to be a chef. So they wouldn't be working in an institutional setting with these weird restrictions. They need to work in good kitchens.


I don't understand these statements. 
Are you saying chefs don't work in institutional settings? 
Are you saying only " good kitchens " are a'la carte, everything else is not a good kitchen?

Please elaborate.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

foodpump said:


> I don't understand these statements.
> Are you saying chefs don't work in institutional settings?
> Are you saying only " good kitchens " are a'la carte, everything else is not a good kitchen?
> 
> Please elaborate.


My friend. I feel like you're too intelligent to be asking these silly questions.
Obviously chefs work in institutional kitchens. If someone is 20 years old and learning to be a chef, an institutional setting is the last place they want to be. They need to be working for a good/respected chef and yes, an a la carte setting. They need to travel. Not working in a ****ing hospital. Not sure what you are not getting about this. Stop getting defensive because you work in a commissary kitchen. I'm sure you're a very talented and knowledgeable chef. You CAN learn in those environments and I'm sure you've trained hundreds of people in your career. I'm not insulting you. Maybe I'm wrong but IMO there's a difference between what you're doing and a hospital/old folks home. You're serving mediocre pre packaged food in those settings, those aren't habits you want to pick up when you're starting out. All I was saying a hospital or something of the sort is not where you want to be. The point of my reply was to inform the op the stigma against tattoos is essentially over, not debate something as silly as this.

Can you explain why I'm being chastised for saying A: tattoos don't matter in a reputable kitchen and B: an institutional setting is not where you want to train to become a chef. Where is the lie here ? These to me are basic things and I am dumbfounded from some of these responses.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I don’t think anyone’s chastising you, but several posters-including me, have asked you to explain in greater detail some of the things you write. 

An institutional kitchen does provide a rich learning ground for many cooking methods, knife skills, kitchen and workflow organization, and interpersonal skills. Yes there are institutional kitchens where you either operate a box cutter or a can opener, but there are many, many more where real cooking is happening No single kitchen can provide all that an aspiring cook needs to know, nor can every kitchen provide working hours and pay conducive to a healthy lifestyle. Cooks move around and they learn in every kitchen they work in—or should.

The o.p.asked for an opinion about visible tats. My advice, as well as several others was to keep visible skin clear, and whatever floats your boat under your work clothes. This advice provides a lot of flexibility for the ( 20 yr old) o.p’s future choices, as many aspiring Chefs— including many hardcore Chefs I have worked with, frequently leave the hospitality industry for good to take advantage of better salary, actual benefits, and hours that synch with their partner’s and/or kids schedules.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Jacques Pepin worked for Howard Johnson for 10 years after cooking for three different heads of state and being offered chef at the White House under JFK.

https://www.kqed.org/news/11474098/why-cooking-great-jacques-pepin-chose-howard-johnsons-over-jfk
Just as a data point.


----------



## myklbykl (9 mo ago)

For the OP: I think the main points that you should take away from this discussion are this:

1. Tats are very common in the culinary world. Most people who work in a kitchen will have no problem with them themselves (and are likely to have one or more themselves). 

2. People will judge you based on your tattoos (positively or negatively), and most who are judging you negatively won't say anything, so you won't know how these judgments may affect you. Even people who remark in a positive way on your tattoos may be negatively judging you. 

3. People will judge you that you have a tattoo at all, and they will judge you on the content of the tattoo. If your tattoo is something culinary-related and shows your passion for cooking that will be judged differently than negative imagery. 

4. There will be many times in your life that a visible tattoo will not be desirable, and if there is no way to hide it then you are stuck with the consequences. You won't be in a kitchen 100% of your life. You may decide you want to be in a customer-facing part of the business or you may get into a different business. You may end up owning your own restaurant and interacting with clients, media, purveyors, etc. You may be before a judge one day. You may be applying for a loan. There are so many times where, like it or not, having a visible tattoo may cause prejudice against you. 

5. Tattoos are a common and valued means of self-expression. They can connect people and help you tell your story. But the more in-your-face the tattoo is, the more strongly you will be judged. Tattoos on the neck and face may cause people to associate you with people in society who are more likely to have those types of tattoos. Some tattoos and some locations of tattoos are associated with negative traits*, like aggression and anarchy. (*or at least, traits that are commonly negatively perceived.)

6. Some people get tattoos in order to feel more accepted, to help them stand out, to advertise parts of their personality that they want others to know, and to otherwise connect with people and/or distance themselves from people. 

7. You are very young, and you are going to change a lot. Your passions and interests may change; your views may change; your fundamental beliefs may change. Something that is very important to you now may look very different to you in ten or twenty years. 

I don't personally think the back of the hand is problematic other than 1) it is much more difficult to hide if you're in a situation where you may not want it to be shown, and 2) it may cause you to be judged not just on the tattoo itself, but on the decision you made to get a tattoo that can't be hidden. 

Please share with the group what decision you make and why.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Then there's the whole international stigma. 
In the USA tattoos have the chance of not being negatively viewed...that's not true in other places where a tattoo signifies that you are a career criminal.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY]A long long time ago I got busted/suspended for something like this same comment by a twitchy moderator that just didn't understand things very well.

I'm gonna precede this with a favorite common _"Seinfeld"_ phrase ... *"NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.".*

My opinion of tattoos is simple ... *I DON'T CARE*. I may or may not be the boss ... and therein lies the rub. *The only person who's opinion matters is the person signing the paychecks. *

My comment is based on the TV show _"TOP CHEF"_. I've noticed that _the big majority of Chefs involved have tattoos_. And I've noticed that a good portion of those same Chefs are of the LGBTQ population.

Again ...* "NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT."*. Either way. It's just something I've noticed. Again ... *I DON'T CARE*.

*The only person who's opinion matters is the person signing the paychecks. *[/JUSTIFY]


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

BakedOnion said:


> I dont mind having tattoos, i dont think i will make it to the age of 50


Yeh, my father thought he'd die young, and despite his best efforts to achieve that, he died at 78, and really it was the doctors who actually killed him.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

At some point, you will likely want to trade the fast pace of life in a busy/upscale/high end kitchen for something more "stable" (for want of a better word) that fits the changes you make in your life in 10 or 20 years (maybe you will have a long-term relationship develop or you get married and have a family, or you have to care for elderly relatives or you move to a different country where the social norms are different), Your job options may broaden to include a corporate setting (because it fits your lifestyle better to work M-F 9-5) and not in the kitchen (sales maybe? teaching perhaps?). It's hard to imagine at 20 what your life will look like in 20 years. You need to take care of your body to last in this industry so start now. There are no do-overs when you are 30-35 and your knees or feet give out

I know when I am looking at tutorials/videos/demos, etc I am distracted by flashy jewelry, long nails (seriously people, you're in a kitchen fake nails are not allowed), or bright nail polish (again not allowed at least in my area, you have to wear gloves), so a tattoo visible on the back of your hand may distract from what you are trying to show someone. Perhaps pick a different location for the tattoo you want, or wait and see if you still want it in a year or so.

You can always do it later but you can't undo it (at least not inexpensively). Tread carefully.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

as an owner/operator, I don't care about a cook's tats. This isn't 1965. If you can cook, will show up on time, and pull your weight, you can have full sleeves if that pleases you.


----------



## CheyanneNichols (2 mo ago)

Things have greatly changed, you know. I worked as a waiter at 3 restaurants. At each restaurant, there was a guy who had a tattoo on the bare spot. So, I think it all depends on where you want to work. Still, I keep seeing more and more police officers who have tattoos on their necks and hands, so I don’t think your tattoo will be a problem. You know, I saw a police officer who had an Iranian Tattoos a few days ago. My grandpa taught me some Iranian, so I’m sure it was it. So, man, don’t worry, and go get your tattoo. You should be sure that this tattoo means much to you, and then everything will be OK.


----------

